# Crazy shit you still wish you could do



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

Have you ever tripped face on a skyscraper, beat up a train bull, or screwed the moderately famous?
You don't have to confess those things, but what's something you only dream about? What limits you from, specifically?


----------



## Tude (Apr 2, 2018)

I miss my wed night night mtb bike rides with a wild crew - miss the downhill, bombing around the concrete fixtures/steps with my bike. But the back says not anymore


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

What havent you done yet though? When I say, "still," I mean, even though you are freer than you may have been.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Apr 2, 2018)

I rode a motorcycle @100+ MPH for nearly an hour on a public highway, and slept in a parking space at a rest stop next to said motorcycle with cars and trucks passing left and right- Sleeping like a rock... It was amazing, but I would not do it again unless I was magically transported back into the body of a twenty-something. I think now that I'm advancing into the later part of my forties, sleeping in a parking-lot on asphalt would fuck up my hips and put all of my limbs to sleep- That happens to be a really, really uncomfortable "wake up" just as an FYI for all of you youngsters.


----------



## lyzinga (Jul 14, 2018)

only thing out of those I've done is screw moderately famous... I'll leave it at that I guess ;P


----------



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 8, 2018)

Enjoying 1000+ dxm trips, and I'm an ex tweaker so the sights were fun in the railroads at night.. back in the day.. just brew and good bud now.. also nicotine... sweet, sweet disgusting tarnished released with tar...


----------



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 8, 2018)

lyzinga said:


> only thing out of those I've done is screw moderately famous... I'll leave it at that I guess ;P


Me too, a metal model for a magazine.. when I was 17 and still had a 14 inch mohawk..lol


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 9, 2019)

Wish I could fall out of trees without injuring something...


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 22, 2019)

I must be boring. The only thing I wish I could still do is watch anime on cable tv with a bowl of cereal, but that's out of my control.


----------

